# NUCHAL scan



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

Folks, I've got my first NHS NUCHAL scan next week. There is a section on the form that asks about age of any egg donor but I sort of don't want it filled in. 

I know I should let the scanner know and I don't mind tellin her that, but can I ask for them to leave that bit off the form? 

All experiences/advice greatly received.
What has everyone else done when it comes to declaring or not? 

Non x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Others I know have let the NHS do their thing and then paid privately for same or harmony/nifty tests where can state age of donor etc and wont go into your notes unless you want it to!


----------



## NowOrNever (May 14, 2012)

Hadn't even thought of that! Not a bad idea.
Thanks for your response. 
X


----------



## carrie lou (May 16, 2006)

I'm sure you can ask for it to be kept out of your notes if you'd rather. We used donor sperm so a different situation, but when I first told my MW she asked if I was happy for her to write it in my notes (I wasn't bothered as it happened). So I'm sure it would be an option and cheaper than paying for private tests if you'd rather avoid that. Good luck


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

i am not sure they would be able to keep it out of your notes totally as the info would be needed for nt calculations so would at best show as an anomaly comparing the ages of donor and op. At worst would be forever reecorded in the same way ivf status is.


----------

